# Please HELP ! rust colored spots ?



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi there folks ! Well everything was going fine till the other day when i noticed the small round leaves ( the first leaves ya see when they sprout)
were turning yellow . I didnt think nothing of it till the next set of leaves turned YELLOW , with rust colored spots . It was just 1 plant at first , but now has spread to 3 or 4 . I thought it might be nute burn so i flushed the pots with str8 distilled water & backed off of the nutes alltogether , just straight water for past 2 days with a little superthrive .May have also been underwatering . looking at my journal may or may not help for more info .                 PLEASE HELP !!!!

plants are 26 days old 


*watering* - 6.5Ph water , watering sparingly afraid of overwatering , using a turkey baister full of water every day .only foliar fed a few times NOT with nutes.

*SOIL* - using a Miracle Grow organic mix With nutes in it 
          compost soil with worm castings ( from a fellow grower )
          perlite 50% per volume
          vermiculite 50 % per volume
          sphagnum moss ( handfull )
          peat moss         ( handfull )

*NUTES* - started using MG  15-30-15 mixed @ 1/8 strength
    after 2 weeks or so raised it to 1/4 strength
Superthrive - 1/4 tspn per gallon every feed 

**  recently decided to make a tea from alfalfa ( rabbit food ) pellets & some peanut shells . added to a sock let sit in warm water . i made a whole mason jar full and added a half turkey baister full to a gallon of my premix.

*LIGHTS* - 24/0 schedule
              2 CFL's from above 1600 lumens each
              3  48" 2 bulb fluro's mixed ( 2 bulbs , 3000L - 3200K)
other 4 bulbs are 3000L - 5600K


I hope this is enough info , will add more if needed . PLEASE HELP !!!!!




PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 30, 2007)

Does this look like Nutrient burn to you? Thanks for any help in this matter . Much appreciated . 



PEACE


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 30, 2007)

Nope, i'd say your ph is too high. I had the same problem. Try a ph of 6.1 and see if that helps at all.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks bombbud ! I'm gonna get a Ph tester for the soil and check this . I have just been checkin the Ph of the water when i use it . Hope this is it and a simple fix. I want to flower this group soon . PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 2, 2007)

First it was just 1 or 2 , now all of my plants are doing this . Please help with this matter . Is it ph ? Is it nute burn? Where is all the help when you need it? Do any mods even look at this stuff?  I know it would be nice to have the ability to fix this . HELP HELP HELP !!!!




PEACE


----------



## RAD (May 2, 2007)

> Cannabis grows best in soil with a pH from 6.5 &#8211; 7. Within this range, marijuana can properly absorb and process available nutrients most efficiently. If the pH is too low (acidic), acid salts bind nutrients chemically, and the roots are unable to absorb them. An alkaline soil with a high pH causes nutrients to become unavailable. Toxic salt build up that limits water intake by roots also becomes a problem. Hydroponic solutions perform best in a pH range a little lower than for soil. The ideal pH range for hydroponics is from 5.8 &#8211; 6.8. Some growers run the pH at lower levels and report no problems with nutrient uptake.



Your PH is in the correct range dont change it!!

I think mirical grow has a lot of nutes in it that last about 3 or 4 weeks so they usualy DONT need food for the first month...I used my superthrive once every 2 or 3 waterings.

I would do is flush them really well with fresh PH'd water...I pour enough water to fill the pot 2 or 3 times and you need to let all the water run through the bottom of the pot. After that dont feed them nothing but superthrive for at least a few days.

Good luck bro,

RAD


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 2, 2007)

Much appreciatted . I am going to do a flush on them . Hope this all works out . Thanks for the help . Will keep you updated .PEACE


----------



## MR.GREENIE (May 2, 2007)

Maybe i can help it defnitly looks like nute burn try lay off the food for a month or two and check and see iff it changes good luck man cant wait to c some more pics


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 8, 2007)

Well i flushed the girls a few times since the beginning of this post . So far NO CHANGE ????  they have stopped growing and are gettin worse . I removed some of the crumbly leaves , and still having trouble . PLEASE help me out here . I think i might just transplant them and go from there . WHERE ARE ALL THE MODS  ???

maybe should stop police'ing the site so damn much and get back to helping the GROWERS who keep this site interesting !!!
just a thought .


PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 8, 2007)

Here is some new pics. now it seems like the spots are gone and NOW the edge of the leaves are turning YELLOW . notice the edge of the leaf in the pic and some are ALL YELLOW . It's pissin me off bad  because everything was going fine for a long while now all of the sudden things are turned to crap . i cant figure it out . any suggestions folks? I'M ALL EARS .


PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 8, 2007)

here is a pic of the yellowing on the edge of the leaf !! and a close up of what the new ( slowed ) growth is looking like .


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 8, 2007)

hey dude, it`s cool man, they still look sound,and living .
 except for the lime coloured edges and browning, i`d say you have a def of some sort.could be manganese, zinc, along those lines, high ph can lock out these essential nutrients.
Is your "run-off" ph sitting at 6.4?


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 8, 2007)

what size pots you got them in dude?


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 8, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> what size pots you got them in dude?


 

WELL shuggy they are in "makeshift" 2liter pepsi bottles as pots . I know this is crap , but i am cheap . i want to transplant to 3 gallon pots in the next few days , and add some more new soil .

I'm not sure of the Ph of the runoff , because i didn't check it . Lent my Ph test kit to a friend for his hydro grow and havent seen it since , guess i need to buy one . and one for the soil too .


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 8, 2007)

rollingstoned77 said:
			
		

> WELL shuggy they are in "makeshift" 2liter pepsi bottles as pots . I know this is crap , but i am cheap . i want to transplant to 3 gallon pots in the next few days , and add some more new soil .
> 
> I'm not sure of the Ph of the runoff , because i didn't check it . Lent my Ph test kit to a friend for his hydro grow and havent seen it since , guess i need to buy one . and one for the soil too .


 
you really just need one for the water run-off, that`s the ph # you go by.
2 litre bottles man , at 30 days, is that right , if it is, i`d say you are root-bound.do you have the roots shaded from the light? roots hate light man.
that`s probably your problem dude, high ph and/or root-bound.
eace:  eace:
as for a ph test-kit, you can get them from pet stores for fish aquariums, pretty cheap man.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 8, 2007)

yes roots are shaded from the light . I wrapped the bottles "pots" with black duct tape to keep light out , but if you lift them you can see the bottom and all the roots . THEY MAY BE Rootbound . i used superthrive at almost every watering in the past weeks .and i know that stuff makes the roots go crazy . i will transplant soon !!!!
thanks for your help  ! your a righteous dude !!

PEACE


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 9, 2007)

Will 3 gallon pots take them all the way through budding ????


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 9, 2007)

yeah man, and have good, large plants with big buds, come harvest.
you can use 1 gallon pots for a complete grow, using the "sea of green" method. but it`s lots of small plants in 1 gallon pots, when you can have less plants, and get more bud, by using larger pots.
i wouldn`t use anything smaller than 2 gallon pots, come flower.
space is your only problem. well "my" only problem.
:fly: :joint: :fly:


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Shuggy , i will get some 3 gal. pots and some more good soil today on my way to work and will transplant tonight . GOD i hope this works for all the trouble iv'e been having . Would be nice to see some nice GREEN plants again .


PEACE


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 9, 2007)

no probs man, transplanting " if done correctly", should cause no stress to your gals. water first and wait for half an hour, lots of water, till you see it coming out the bottom.Then, in between your index and middle fingers, hold the stem. Begin tilting the pot, and squeezing lightly the outside of the base, tilting gradually and gravity will take over.
you don`t need to worry about dirt going everywhere, that was why you watered and waited, as this keeps all the root mass and soil together.
things should be done as quick as possible, but don`t rush.
about the "browning", i`ve managed to get some control over my problem.
i gave them "epsom salts" dissolved in a spray bottle. I began spraying/misting them twice a day, when the lights are off.This seems to have kept the problem at bay for now, and i can see signs of recovery.
try that, then shoot me a pm and keep me updated dude. We`ll get this problem sorted for you too man, has it got any worse? any pics of how she looks now?:bong:  :bong:


----------



## herbman (May 9, 2007)

hate to say it but sure looks like a nute difficentcy, possible over fertalization but kant be sure without being there your best bet is flush the soil  and  as for size of pot  a comfortable plant has 1 gallon of soil to every foot of plant...other than that i wish you the best of luck


----------

